
Younited - all your content 100% alive - noyesno
http://www.younited.com
======
Touche
I've been using a Dropbox alternative for years:
[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_dav.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_dav.html)

~~~
carlesfe
Can you please elaborate a little bit more on the key
similarities/differences/drawbacks between Dropbox and a home-hosted DAV
server? Thanks

~~~
Touche
Drawback: You have to control your own data. Advantage: You have control of
your own data.

------
noyesno
There's a bit more information available via a Finnish tabloid Iltalehti [1]:

1\. It's based on a freemium model where you get 5 Gb of space for free and
pay for more space/features.

2\. The service is hosted in two different cities in Finland.

3\. They use 256bit AES encryption

4\. Other services include automatic malware scan of content (no clarification
if this is done at the client end or at the server).

[1]
[http://www.iltasanomat.fi/digi/art-1288604696795.html](http://www.iltasanomat.fi/digi/art-1288604696795.html)

~~~
hengheng
How do you automatically scan for malware in AES-256 encrypted files?

I am asking because Deutsche Post is offering something they call
"E-PostBrief", which is seemingly encrypted but features a mandatory man-in-
the-middle attack which is called 'malware scanner'. It's a joke honestly.

~~~
andrewcooke
how do scanners normally work? i would have thought simple ones check hashes.
if so, it's no different...

~~~
rgbrenner
If the files are encrypted w/ aes, there's no scanner that could detect a
virus in the file. Every file would be different depending on the AES key used
to encrypt it.

The only way you're going to scan aes encrypted files is before they are
encrypted.

~~~
andrewcooke
ugh - that was stupid of me. sorry you're completely right.

------
marcuspovey
Hmm.. that's nice, but I don't care, this NSA/GCHQ nonsense has burnt me for
cloud computing, sorry.

What needs to happen is that the market heavily punish, and legal teams sue
back into the stone age, those companies that collaborated. Then we need some
legal structure in place that is a little more than "we promise we won't screw
you".

It doesn't matter that this lot are based in Finland, because unless there is
a heavy price for collaboration, the second they get big, the government of
[insert jurisdiction here] will pressure them to turn data over and there will
be little incentive to push back.

~~~
balabaster
We need cloud-like tools, but we need them to be open source and secure. The
question is, can you trust that data stored on an online service is as secure
as you're led to believe?

------
shadowmint
F-Secure have been selling locked down rebranded dropbox clones for some time
now; it's a little ironic to be all 'we believe in freedom' suddenly.

(For example, a typical custom client would let you 'backup' your content from
one device to the the cloud. No sharing, no multi-device sync, can't backup
those video files because those might be infringing some kind of copyright).

~~~
nodata
How is it ironic?

------
olegp
I guess I should add them to the [https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com)
SaaS directory now. Funny that both the StartHQ story
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475451))
and F-Secure announcement are on the front page at the same time.

Disclaimer: F-Secure sponsored HelsinkiJS which I run & I demoed StartHQ cloud
search there a month ago - it's nice to have a tight community here in
Finland.

PS. It's also nice to see something other than mobile games coming out of
here.

------
gnur
Nothing new really, without more details it's really just dropbox/drive/etc
but hosted in Finland. The only file sync that actually looks interesting to
me is btsync, mostly because it is on your own devices only and it used the
Bittorrent for file transfers, something I know from personal experience is
very efficient.

------
nallerooth
Where's the linux client?

~~~
egorpe
There's none. Welcome to the world of bullshit. Dropbox all the way.

~~~
nallerooth
Personally, I prefer SpiderOak. It's secure, and it works on all my devices.

------
junto
I like the idea. I like the idea that the app is device agnostic. I especially
like the idea that the data is private.

However I can't see any information to back the privacy claim:

\- Is the data encrypted on the client so that F-Secure (and the NSA / GCHQ /
<Insert Orwellian agency here>) cannot access my data?

\- Are the servers outside the United States?

\- Is the corporation outside the United States?

I'm guessing the answer to all the above questions is 'no'.

~~~
skrebbel
On the bottom of the front page, they somewhat answer your second and third
question.

> _Younited is created and hosted by F-Secure in Finland. We believe in
> people’s right to privacy. No spying. No backdoors._

------
InTheSwiss
That video is awful. Other than some ballons with the Apple and Android logos
on and a very vague voice over it could have been for anything.

They should have gone with the cute little "hand drawn" diagrams/animations
that have been quite popular over the past few years. At least that way they
can show me what this service does.

------
Jugurtha
What's wrong with Dropbox, and in which way this is an "alternative"..

Or is the fact they made a dubsteppy video of young people dressed funny
performing weird contortions going to make me sign up ?

I fail to see the problem there is to solve here. It also presupposes other
services aren't secure (no back-doors, etc...).

~~~
pasiaj
Well, not being under US jurisdiction helps a bunch. Finland has no (publicly
known) questionable ties to US based or other intelligence services.

The problem, of course, is that the international data cables to/from Finland
go through Russia and Sweden. The former probably has no legal obstacles
inspecting all web traffic and the latter is a known partner with the US/NSA
in data inspection/gathering.

I think there is a huge opportunity for a more secure cloud storage
application with stringent design that provides no access to the data to the
organization providing the service. Unfortunately F-Secure did not implement
this, but instead created a service that provides 'automatic virus inspection
for your files'. That is just too close to 'automatic general inspection of
your files' for my taste.

~~~
Jugurtha
I hear you. Personally, I don't need "automatic virus inspection' of my files.
I know what I'm uploading. I'm the first person I think about sharing my files
with. Most of what I keep is thesis related (documentation, code, articles,
etc...). I store files on Dropbox, and e-mail myself thoughts I have not to
forget, links, etc.. I used to e-mail myself files, too, but Db took care of
it.

Maybe I fail to see the benefit since I don't have an iPhone and I'm not on
iTunes.. And even then, isn't there a Dropbox mobile app ?

I might be just not getting it.

~~~
spurgu
The mobile Dropbox client doesn't sync AFAIK, it just gives you the ability to
browse and download your files.

------
jrs235
No pricing? Not gonna waste my time giving my email address...

Does not having any pricing info turn anyone else away too? Does anyone know
what their pricing is like?

------
Haul4ss
So the solution to multiple incompatible cloud storage providers is... to
introduce another cloud storage provider?

~~~
yaddayadda
obligatory xkcd - [http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

------
glennos
"We welcome other clouds."

Does anyone else loath the overuse/misuse of "cloud" by marketing departments?

~~~
Jugurtha
Buzz-words and graphic design is like alcohol and barbiturates. Soon, someone
will coin the expression "cloud measuring contest" and you'll actually hear
people say "My cloud's better than yours".

------
ringmaster
It's ownCloud, but SaaS. Wait... That _IS_ Dropbox.

------
d2s
At least they are using font very similar to Comic Sans.

